# Starting an MMA Training/Sparring Club



## Blando (Aug 14, 2011)

Heya guys.

I'm new to this website and thought I'd throw my idea out there to everyone to gauge some opinions. My concept is to start a local club in my town focussing on MMA and fitness training, and I'm curious if anyone out there has any advice about how to go about it?

My personal experiences are in Boxing and Cornish Wrestling (both of which don't have any focus on groundwork whatsoever). Various friends are mainly Muai Thai fighters and come from other non-combat sports (Rugby, for example). Therefore it would be beneficial to hopefully get someone in to do some work with us on groundwork and so forth.

I also want the club to focus on fitness and general conditioning related to the sport and hopefully developing it into a fully fledged club for locals. Well, it's a big dream but all big oak trees grew from an acorn I guess.

Does anyone have any advice about how to go about it?

Thanks in advance

Scott


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Hmm, I see mma gyms being set up monthly in brum and derby, an usually failing .. People with an expertise in 1 combat sport wanting to take advantage .. Only a really classs gym can do that, as long as they have quality coaches in other areas

You need to have quality coaching .. See what coaches would be available first

Find a location, find out costs for equipment, insurance, etc .. You'll need a business plan ..Who will be Funding, especially for equipment, jobs etc

Will you be an old school mans gym ? Or a david lloyds ?

You'd need a head coach who can put all of the different aspects of mma together to gel to create a game plan too .. Ala A cornish greg jackson

Market research ? Will people use it ? Will they be able to pay enough

To mean your club wont run at a loss ?

Its a difficult market, and I dunno if you're jumping on the bandwagon of coaching or not

Find out any locally known high ranked bjj / judo/ wrestling coaches who can do like 2-3 classes a week minimum

If i was a dragon .. I'd say I'm out


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Really you shouldnt be paying more than about £5 a session and your coaches should have actual MMA experience rather than be Karate or Muay Thai coaches who think they can teach MMA. Avoid anywhere that offers MMA 'gradings' and stay away from monthly or yearly memberships as you end up paying whether youre training or not. A good club will probably have several coaches, each with a specialist area of expertise but someone with some kind of pedegree in MMA is a good sign obviously.

Ideally the club will be properly equipped with a variety of training aids and equipment such as a cage, boxing ring, matter area etc although this isnt absolutely essential - I trained for years in a sweaty, windowless room with one bag and no cage.

Hopefully the club will have a decent membership because you can only ever learn from people better than you and if you find yourself close to the top in terms of ability straight from the off then thats probably cause for concern.

The people you train with and your coach should have the right attitude. Some clubs are full of idiots just learning to beat people up and looking to rough up the new guy. Your collegues should be friendly, approachable and want to help you and your coach should be cracking down on any bullies.

These are just some factors - there are many more.


----------



## Blando (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah, that sounds very true. I've had mixed reviews about it but it's not a case of profiteering by any means. Merely an idea to set up somewhere for like-minded people to train and learn more about MMA.

I've been in contact with a jiu-jitsu instructor and he said he could lead the sessions and provide a structured programme for the club.

We shall see where it goes...


----------



## leeoliber (Jul 2, 2011)

> We shall see where it goes...


It is very nice to hear that there are lots of people entered to mixed martial arts. For me, Martial Art is the way of life... The Training doesn't stop inside the gym or where so ever... It continues...


----------



## Blando (Aug 14, 2011)

That's true mate. I'm a Rugby player originally but I'm loving doing BJJ - totally different to stand-up work like Cornish Wrestling and Boxing. And the people involved are really welcoming and willing to pass on their knowledge willingly which is awesome. Probably the only time in my life where I've been guillotined and learnt something from it =)


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Every decent coach I ever knew had MMA experience himself and was a member of an MMA club where he can learn about the sport itself, pick up the skills but also learn about the inner workings of an MMA club, what makes them tick and how to sustain them. I know a couple of guys who set up successful MMA clubs themselves but this came after years of training within such clubs. I dont think this is something that can be done on a whim without this prior experience.


----------



## JordanE123 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey guys I'm new to this site and I was wondering if anyone could give me some help? The problem is I want to start training in different martial arts but theres only one club in my area (muay thai) which I've already started going to. Any ideas on what i could do? Thanks!!


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Which area do you live in and how far are you able to travel?

Unless you are really out in the boonies there should be a club somewhere within a decent distance, failing that are there any other clubs such as wrestling or jiu-jitsu within a few miles?


----------



## JordanE123 (Aug 17, 2011)

I live in cumbernauld near Glasgow in scotland and not that far really. I can go to clubs on a Tuesday Friday or Sunday night. Thanks


----------



## d0p3zy (May 13, 2014)

hi im currently doing MMa in Glasgow but is moving to Cumbernauld I would love for the town to have an MMA gym I would ask my friends if they want to go and they can ask there friends and I can go any day just not too early or not too late


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Holy thread resurrection Batman!!!!


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

We need a facepalm smiley!


----------



## Jusgem (Aug 11, 2011)

d0p3zy said:


> hi im currently doing MMa in Glasgow but is moving to Cumbernauld I would love for the town to have an MMA gym I would ask my friends if they want to go and they can ask there friends and I can go any day just not too early or not too late


Is is this a joke? You don't want much do you.

nothing like a few mates, hiring a gym hall with no insurance, no experience and a few broken fingers!

knock yourself out, literally.


----------

